
Confirmed: Nasa Has Been Hacked - Elof
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2019/06/20/confirmed-nasa-has-been-hacked/
======
ktpsns
What terrifies me about cyberwar is that it happens silently between three-
letter-agencies. We may have a world war III threat or may be "right within
WW3" without knowing it. One can only speculate that this is the answer of
Russia to Trump's "we will hack you announcements" a few days ago. And this
smell might be very wrong, even intentionally wrong. Everybody gets part of
this weird world of misinformation and manipulation.

